# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  nhờ các bác

## thucongmynghe79

em nhờ các bác giúp đở xem con spinl  1,5 loại dài 188mm của em chạy sao ko nghe tiếng momet xoắn nhỉ, em xem nhiều máy trên youtube chạy nghe tiếng hú cảm nhận được lực moment rất cao ở tại max 400hz, tức max 24000v/min,còn con máy của em chạy dao V6 30 hay 2 me thẳng khi ăn gỗ nghe rần quá, như ăn ko nỗi vậy, chắc em cài đặt biến tần chưa đúng hay sao nhỉ

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác xem lại manual để hiển thị công suất hiện tại của nó là bao nhiêu nhé

----------


## ahdvip

Trời ơi có tiếng momen xoắn nữa hả anh. Anh xài spindle loại nào và biến tần loại nào, tuỳ loại biến tần anh xài mà âm thanh phát ra khác nhau đó, thêm nữa nếu anh xài spindle 1,5kw giá hơn 2tr thì loại đó cũng chạy êm lắm không như loại spindle 3 bạc 7xxx

----------


## thucongmynghe79

hiện tại đồng hồ số báo 60 bác ạ, tức 400hz ,
có anh ahvip ạ, em nghe đọng cơ moter chạy cảm nhận được lực trớn rất cao, như máy của các anh chả nhẽ chạy cũng êm ru hay kêu ve ve ,còn máy em thấy chạy tối đa lắm  khoảng 15000v/min là cùng, em so sánh như thế vì hằng ngày cầm máy phay cầm tay chạy chổi than tua nó tương đương 24000v mà nên thấy spinl mình chắc chắn chưa tới ngưởng ấy,

----------


## thuhanoi

Em nghi ngờ động cơ bác mới chạy được 60HZ

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## ahdvip

> hiện tại đồng hồ số báo 60 bác ạ, tức 400hz ,
> có anh ahvip ạ, em nghe đọng cơ moter chạy cảm nhận được lực trớn rất cao, như máy của các anh chả nhẽ chạy cũng êm ru hay kêu ve ve ,còn máy em thấy chạy tối đa lắm  khoảng 15000v/min là cùng, em so sánh như thế vì hằng ngày cầm máy phay cầm tay chạy chổi than tua nó tương đương 24000v mà nên thấy spinl mình chắc chắn chưa tới ngưởng ấy,


Em còn nhỏ mà anh xưng em làm gì @@.
Trước em có gắn mấy con spindle 1,5kw với biến tần Best, chạy tầm 15000v/ph là nghe êm ru ru luôn. Anh làm cái video test đi anh

----------


## thucongmynghe79

chắc em lôi ra set mặc định rồi chỉnh lại như bác đã chỉ dẩn, sao trong manual nó báo 60 là 400hz nhỉ, nhưng nếu chạy 60Hz thì khi em cắt stepdown 3.0
stepover 2.5, peed rate 7.m/min lại ăn được sao bác , mặc dù nghe hơi nặng máy tí, em cho nó ăn cây me mới cưa,

----------


## ahdvip

> Em nghi ngờ động cơ bác mới chạy được 60HZ


Vụ này căng à, kekeke

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thì con máy mình nghe êm khi ko tải, lúc cho ăn 2li  bước dịch 30% thì máy rần rần như mất moment vậy,
thấy con máy trên youtube cũng 1,5 chạy dao V 30 độ 7m/min hú nghe phê tai,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

em mất cái ipad rồi nên ko chộp ảnh được, thèng nào lẹ quá mới quên tí là mất ngay,hic, ở ngoài phố là thế
hiện tại em đang chạy bức tứ quí, biến tần báo 60.0 vặn hết volium rồi

----------


## ahdvip

hihi, vậy kết luận là anh đang chạy 60Hz, coi set lại cái max frequency lên 400hz đi anh

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

nếu như bác nói, khi chạy 400 thì biến tần báo 400 à, cái này mình gà quá, mà từ nagyf test máy tới giờ có giải nhiệt nước, đổ rất ít, tầm 5lit vậy mà chưa khi nào thấy nóng máy, rờ spinl nguội lạnh à, mình sài biến tần LS ic 5, nó chạy được 2,2 luôn
nhưng mà trong F21 mình set 400 rồi mà, có khai báo 1,5kw nữa, rồi vào H41 autotuning

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác set F21 lên 400
F25 lên 400
F27 lên 1

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

F21 F22 lên 400, F25 ko có F27 lên 1 rồi vẩn thế, đồng hồ báo 60.0

----------


## thuhanoi

> F21 F22 lên 400, F25 ko có F27 lên 1 rồi vẩn thế, đồng hồ báo 60.0


Không biêt bác đấu đầu vào như thế nào bác cứ xem chổ nào có tần số 60Hz bac đẩy lên 400 hết đi thử xem, không có vấn đề gì đâu

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

để thử xem lại manual xem chổ nào 400 đẩy lên hết, đầu vào đâu có nhiều ngõ đấu đâu, 2 dây L1, L2 thôi mà

----------


## ahdvip

biến tần gì vậy, để em biết ngỏ coi sơ để đó mai mốt còn xài

----------


## thucongmynghe79

IC52.pdf
LS ic 5 bác ạ, manual nó đây

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác chỉnh I10 lên 400 thử đi

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thông thường các bác chạy gỗ dao V có nghe dao ăn vào gỗ rột rột ko? máy em ăn bước dịch 2.0 ăn gỗ nghe mệt mõi quá

----------


## CKD

> thông thường các bác chạy gỗ dao V có nghe dao ăn vào gỗ rột rột ko? máy em ăn bước dịch 2.0 ăn gỗ nghe mệt mõi quá


Dao bác mũi dao bao nhiêu mà dịch 2.0 dữ vậy bác?

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Cái vụ biến tần này.. nhớ bác thucongmynghe79 đã hỏi & trao đổi nhiều rồi, nhưng sao giờ vẫn chưa có kết quả nhỉ?

----------


## thucongmynghe79

dao V 10 độ mũi 1li , em nhâm , bước dịch 0.2 bác ợ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Cái vụ biến tần này.. nhớ bác thucongmynghe79 đã hỏi & trao đổi nhiều rồi, nhưng sao giờ vẫn chưa có kết quả nhỉ?


chính vì thế nên em gặp rắc rối mãi, nghe máy các bác chạy chỉ nghe tiếng ve ve spinl chạy ăn gỗ rất ngọt ngào, còn của em cạp vô gỗ rột rột, ngồi cách xa máy 5 mét nghe máy chạy rần rần xót ruột quá, nhìn spinl chạy cảm nhận rất yếu, mà config gần như đủ trong manual hướng dẩn chưa ăn thua, hay tại loại 1,5 nó yếu thế, em chưa bao giờ tận tai nghe máy cảu người khác chạy nên mơ hồ quá, phải còn cái Ipad em làm cái video up lên

----------


## thuhanoi

> chính vì thế nên em gặp rắc rối mãi, nghe máy các bác chạy chỉ nghe tiếng ve ve spinl chạy ăn gỗ rất ngọt ngào, còn của em cạp vô gỗ rột rột, ngồi cách xa máy 5 mét nghe máy chạy rần rần xót ruột quá, nhìn spinl chạy cảm nhận rất yếu, mà config gần như đủ trong manual hướng dẩn chưa ăn thua, hay tại loại 1,5 nó yếu thế, em chưa bao giờ tận tai nghe máy cảu người khác chạy nên mơ hồ quá, phải còn cái Ipad em làm cái video up lên


Bác chỉnh tới đi chứ, máy em con biến tần Delta lên dường theo tổ tiên do lỗi GFF rồi, bây giờ em dùng cái biến tần LS IG5a 750W _(cái này mua để chạy với con spindle 300 Thuỵ sĩ chạy mạch in)_ chạy cái spindle nước 1,5KW China nó vẫn chạy nhôm ngọt, nó ăn vào nhôm nghe réo rắt. Bác bấm On cái spidle và tập xem cái tốc độ xem đến tốc độ chưa. Hơn nữa bác xem các thông số trên biến tần như  dòng, áp, tần số, công suất...

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Trước tiên bác đưa biến tần về mặc định của nhà sản xuất. 
  Bác làm theo hướng dẫn ở video nhé.

----------

diy1102, nhatson, thucongmynghe79

----------


## thucongmynghe79

con này khác con của em bác ạ, không giống nhưng cũng cảm ơn bác đã giúp

----------


## cuong

ở trang 11 lệnh f21 gì đấy có lên đến 400 mà, bác đặt lại đi, 60 thấy nó nói là thông số mặc đinh 60hz, em mới xem sơ sơ à phiền các bác coi kỹ giúp

----------


## anhcos

Mình xài con DC dùng làm spindle, nó có nguyên mạch điều khiển, đầu vào có gắn thêm một con biến trở để chỉnh tốc độ. Nếu mình muốn liên kết phần chỉnh tốc độ này với Mach3 thì cần làm thêm thế nào vậy các bác?

----------


## anhxco

> Mình xài con DC dùng làm spindle, nó có nguyên mạch điều khiển, đầu vào có gắn thêm một con biến trở để chỉnh tốc độ. Nếu mình muốn liên kết phần chỉnh tốc độ này với Mach3 thì cần làm thêm thế nào vậy các bác?


Em thấy đơn giản nhất bác làm 1 mạch comtrol motor lấy tín hiệu PWM từ BOB ra.
Còn muốn độ trực tiếp đến cái bộ control motor có sẵn e nghĩ cũng đc nhưng chắc phải ngâm cứu kỹ hơn, với lại cái BOB bác có chân analog out để control spindle không nhỉ ( thường e thấy  chân cho áp ra 0-10v thì phải).

----------


## anhcos

Cái BOB có đầu ra từ 0~10v mà, nhưng để nối với cái motor control kia thì chưa biết thế nào.

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác thay con biến trở bằng cái đầu ra 10v của BOB là được bác ah.

----------

anhcos, diy1102

----------


## anhxco

> Cái BOB có đầu ra từ 0~10v mà, nhưng để nối với cái motor control kia thì chưa biết thế nào.


Thường thì e nghĩ biến trở của cái bộ control đó điều khiển áp so sánh cho bộ control, e nghĩ bác thử lấy VOM đo điện áp trên biến trở, chỉnh min đến max xem áp min- max bao nhiêu.
Sau đó làm mạch phân áp cho đầu ra 0-10v của bob với áp max bằng áp max bác đo đc, rồi cho nó vào thây biến trở.
nói chung muốn biết chắc thì chắc phải giải phẩu cái bộ control kia ra à.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác chỉnh I10 lên 400 thử đi


Nếu em nhớ ko lầm là I5 phải đc set lên 400 nếu dùng VR trên biến tần. Ngoài ra còn phải set Base Freq lên 400.

----------


## Tuanlm

> F21 F22 lên 400, F25 ko có F27 lên 1 rồi vẩn thế, đồng hồ báo 60.0


F25 chỉ hiện ra khi set F24 lên 1. Bạn phải set đc F25 thì mới chạy đc 400Hz

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Thủ công chạy ok chưa vậy
Bác Tuấn ngâm cứu cái relay báo lỗi của IG5 chưa, mình thấy nó mien mang không hiểu, yêu cầu là tốc đọ spin = tóc đọ cài đặt relay on

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## Tuanlm

> Bác Thủ công chạy ok chưa vậy
> Bác Tuấn ngâm cứu cái relay báo lỗi của IG5 chưa, mình thấy nó mien mang không hiểu, yêu cầu là tốc đọ spin = tóc đọ cài đặt relay on


Anh dùng cái Multifunction-Relay output Terminal hay Multifunction output Terminal nhé. Set tương ứng I5=15 hay I54 = 15

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> F25 chỉ hiện ra khi set F24 lên 1. Bạn phải set đc F25 thì mới chạy đc 400Hz


chỉnh theo bác , đồng hồ vẩn hiện thị 60.0 khi chạy,

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Bác Thủ công chạy ok chưa vậy
> Bác Tuấn ngâm cứu cái relay báo lỗi của IG5 chưa, mình thấy nó mien mang không hiểu, yêu cầu là tốc đọ spin = tóc đọ cài đặt relay on


vẩn chưa tiến triển gì hơn bác ợ,

----------


## emptyhb

> vẩn chưa tiến triển gì hơn bác ợ,


Khổ, máy bác làm xong cũng mấy tuần rồi, mà cái spindle chưa chạy cho đúng ý kể cũng chán nhỉ. Để em thử xem có giúp được gì bác không?

----------


## emptyhb

Bác cài đặt các tham số sau về mặc định để biến tần hoạt động chuẩn đã nhé.


drv: cài đăt về 0 để run và stop bằng nút đã.
Frq: cài đặt về 2

-----------

F21: Cài đặt về 400
F22: 60hz


-------

H30: cài đặt sang 1.5 nếu bác sử dụng spindle 1.5kw

mấy tham số khác ở phần H này em không dám bàn thêm

--------
I5: Bác cài đặt thành 400


OK, giờ bác thử xem

Em hỏi thêm là bác biết vào phần cài đặt các tham số rồi chứ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> chỉnh theo bác , đồng hồ vẩn hiện thị 60.0 khi chạy,


 ui trời ơi, bác ở đâu mang qua em chỉnh cho một phát là xong luôn ah. để lâu quá nguội hết cả rồi.
 Bác set về mặc định, sau đó chỉnh f20, f21, f22, f25, I5 lên 400. f24 len 1 trước khi set f25.
 Mà hỏi thêm bác là khi bác chạy ở f60 động cơ có nóng không? nếu nóng thì cần phải chỉnh thêm vài thông số nữa, em đang ở ngoài đường nên không cụ thể được.

----------

